# All Coiled Out YO YO



## VapeSnow (10/6/16)

Hi Guys

I would just like to firstly to say who ever made this liquid WOW man! This is the best Local E-Liquid i have tasted to date. It also kicks 90% of the International liquid's ass. 

REALLY GOOOOOD STUFF

Now the question is who makes it and where can i place a order in 150ml at a time???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (10/6/16)

May I ask, what gear and build are you running with this juice? I cant seem to get good flavour - Im 90% sure its my taste buds tho


----------



## VapeSnow (10/6/16)

Kaizer said:


> May I ask, what gear and build are you running with this juice? I cant seem to get good flavour - Im 90% sure its my taste buds tho



Dna200 .24 dual 8 wraps 3mm 22g at 110watts using Jap Cotton. Dude this juice needs heat!!!


----------



## brotiform (10/6/16)

Made by Orion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/6/16)

Kaizer said:


> May I ask, what gear and build are you running with this juice? I cant seem to get good flavour - Im 90% sure its my taste buds tho



Oh ja twisted Messes v1


----------



## Caveman (10/6/16)

Kaizer said:


> May I ask, what gear and build are you running with this juice? I cant seem to get good flavour - Im 90% sure its my taste buds tho


Stuff tastes awful to me (naturally I mean no disrespect or offence). Like fresh flowers lol.. Just another testament to how vastly different everybody's taste buds are


----------



## Kaizer (10/6/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Dna200 .24 dual 8 wraps 3mm 22g at 110watts using Jap Cotton. Dude this juice needs heat!!!



110 WATTS!!! 

Never been over 50, and that was once when I was young.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/6/16)

Caveman said:


> Stuff tastes awful to me (naturally I mean no disrespect or offence). Like fresh flowers lol.. Just another testament to how vastly different everybody's taste buds are


And you just made me want to taste it now hahaha been looking for something that isnt just a desert or fruit!!!!


----------



## kittyjvr1 (10/6/16)

Zeki Hassim make. All coiled out yo yo. Try Vape Cartel shops

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Juani (10/6/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I would just like to firstly to say who ever made this liquid WOW man! This is the best Local E-Liquid i have tasted to date. It also kicks 90% of the International liquid's ass.
> 
> ...



Its made by Michael Van Der Walt. He also does the ORION Juices. I dont know if he's on here but maybe just inbox the orion fb page. Such a awesome juice hey! one of my faves!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mark121m (10/6/16)

Orion Vapes

yea for sure this juice is wicked.
i know Mic V.D.W from my years at paintball
really good guy.


----------



## Silver (10/6/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I would just like to firstly to say who ever made this liquid WOW man! This is the best Local E-Liquid i have tasted to date. It also kicks 90% of the International liquid's ass.
> 
> ...



What does it taste like @VapeSnow ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/6/16)

Caveman said:


> Stuff tastes awful to me (naturally I mean no disrespect or offence). Like fresh flowers lol.. Just another testament to how vastly different everybody's taste buds are


I second this. I had to rip my coils out right in the shop. And I only dripped 4 drops 2 per coil. DO NOT drip on Claptons. It stays forever. I re wicked and fired up and yeah... had to rip out the coils. Not my cuppa chai.


----------



## VapeSnow (11/6/16)

Silver said:


> What does it taste like @VapeSnow ?



Sorry for the late reply! To my tastebuds it taste like creamy sweet yogurt with light flavors of berries and a hint of floral.


----------



## PsyCLown (14/6/16)

So I picked up some this weekend and have been vaping it a bit.

I read that it is meant to be a yoghurt blueberry and sponge cake. It smells amazing. I put some on my dripper to taste and took a puff and was unsure, perhaps there was still some of my Dragon Juice left and it had mixed a bit.

Anyways, continued to vape it and it is a bit fruity but that is all I can taste really. There is a bit of a fizz on my tongue if I get the vapor on my tongue while inhaling. I personally am not seeing the "WOW" some others are but then again, it is certainly not bad. Just I am unable to pin point the flavour.

I do enjoy vaping it though and trying to figure out what flavour I am getting. Sweet and fruity is what I get. Perhaps the sweet is meant to be from the sponge cake?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Tobie (15/6/16)

@VapeKing also stock yoyo


----------



## Frikkie6000 (15/6/16)

This juice is very much lekker. Tastes like Blueberry sponge cake to me


----------



## MrDeedz (29/11/16)

Vaped this once is a mates RTA and Flava was awesome but dont get alot of flava chase vaping this today in my Pico on 30 Watts


----------

